# Redfish spotting tower



## Breeze Fabricators

What'cha think about our design?


----------



## timjb83

You better tether yourself to that bad boy! Looks fun and I bet would be a blast on the flats.. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011

Would be better to see the whole boat


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Pics are coming after it is powdercoated!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Complete fold down take off model mounted with turn buckel to pop up cleat mounted on casting platform!!


----------



## pacsman

I know I know...if I have to ask...I cant afford it...but what is the $$$$ ballpark?


----------



## Flatspro

I need one for the skeeter!!


----------



## NOsaints

thats sick... you guys line x ?? was on a CC in miami last week, a freeman and they line x the ttop and rod holders ... was awesome looking , very abrasive resistant


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

We use a 5 stage epoxy/powdercoat ststem!


----------

